# Queenie



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello

Oh, oh,
I must be stupid.

Just found out that this thread, coffee shop, means that this is the place to talk about not havanese related thing.

OK, here I go.

As I told before, my daughter has a chihuahua, Qweenie, she lives between the Havanese, and (shhhhhhhh .... don't tell here) she thinks she is a havanese too.

We just let her think that she is.

Here are som pictures of our Qweenie.









Qweenie, taking the toys from the puppies









The puppies taking revange









Qweenie, using Gracie as her pillow.









Stéphanie and Qweenie









Qweenie, trying to impress the Havanese









Qweenie, just being a "Queen"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh she is a cutie - so is your daughter.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute pictures!She is so cute!She looks so "royal" in her crown.....gotta love it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

oH MY GOSH!! How cute is that. I love that they sleep "on top" of each other!!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Awwww! Those are such cute pictures. Love the pic where Gracie is the pillow. Sweet!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

These pictures are great, but then you have terrific subjects. Qweenie is so cute and puppies...what can be bad. :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Those are all awesome photos! Your daughter is precious....her Queenie is too! My cousin has a long haired chi....they are cutest little things! All of them playing and sleeping together is priceless! Keep your incredible photos coming....I love them!op2: :clap2:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is so cute - those made me smile - Thank you


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all of your lovely pictures.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Honey Poney do you breed havs?? I just assumed so with all the adorable hav puppies running around...and I LOVE their color by the way!


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes I do.
You can see my dogs on my site www.honeyponeys.be

I am proud of my dogs that's why I give you my site.

I don't sell puppies to the United States so I didn't put my site here for publicity, just for the love for my dogs.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I love all the pictures, Keep them coming. My Favorite is "Motherlove" just amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She has to be the cutest dang chi that I have ever seen! I have a friend who does rescue (so lets just say some of the ones she gets in aren't very cute!) but I love their springly little attitudes. I had no idea that they would swim though!!!

How cute!
Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Honey Poney, I love your website!  Your dogs and puppies are beautiful!! And I love the saying on there about how the Hav owns your heart! How true 

Qweenie is so cute! She looks like she is FULL of personality!

Kara


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Honey Poney,

I checked out your website. Beautiful pictures of your dogs. Very enjoyable to look at.

Marsha


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Too Cute!!!!*

the tiara shot is priceless! Love it.

Trish


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Qweenie lives up to her name! She's really adorable!


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Just checked your website and I LOVED it! Wonderful pics!


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

To all of you : thanks for liking my site and my dogs.

Here are some more Queenie pictures









As you can see, I am the big boss









Just for once, I will allow her next to me.









T.C. depressed because she know I am prettyer


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Haha, the second picture is very funny  I've never seen a chihuaha in black and white, is it a rare colour for this breed? I know a lot of brown and golden and black and tan...


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

There indeed aren't that many black and white chihuahuas but we immediately fell in love with here.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

I understand that, she's so tiny and cute and ... (just want to cuddle her *gg*)


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*grins*








I knew this would happen once honeyponeys would find the non-hava section.......hihihihihihihihihi

:biggrin1:

Qweenie







is a true Chihava! 







soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think Gucci needs a tiara too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Honey Poney,

Great pictures, my favorite is Quinie sleeping on top of your Hav - just precious!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Queenie's adorable, but then all of your dogs are! I love the puppy revenge photo. Too cute!

Wanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Honey Poney--What kind of camera do you have? What is your secret to getting great pictures?:frusty:


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a Nikon D70.

Great camera !!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the pics...love the website! Your dogs and puppies are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful pics! Precious pups! And a great website! Bravo! :clap2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*lens*



Honey Poney's said:


> I have a Nikon D70.
> 
> Great camera !!!


I have D40. hoto: What lenses do you have?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics of Qweenie!!! What a cutiepie. Your comments really make them so much more enjoyable. Very funny! lol

She sounds like she is definitely the boss around there. lol 
We need to get Jodi's "Princess" on here too. Wow.... lots of royalty in this forum. :hail: :drama: 

Speaking of Jodi, does anyone know if all is well ? Is it just me or has she not been away for a bit?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I enjoyed your website.You have very pretty dogs----all of them!Of course I like Kookia and Chippie's looks.All are adorable!Where you are,is there all this upheaval about the havanese/havana silk dogs?Do you test all your dogs like is done here?Just curious....as you read different threads on the forum,if it is like that where you are in Belguim,right?:biggrin1:


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Julie said:


> I enjoyed your website.You have very pretty dogs----all of them!Of course I like Kookia and Chippie's looks.All are adorable!Where you are,is there all this upheaval about the havanese/havana silk dogs?Do you test all your dogs like is done here?Just curious....as you read different threads on the forum,if it is like that where you are in Belguim,right?:biggrin1:


Thanks for liking my dogs.
Momentarily not to much talk yet about this HSD thing yet but I am a bit worried for the future of the breed and for the possibility of Europe to work together with the USA.

I indeed live in Belgium.
Belgium is a paradise for bad breeders. There is no obligation to control a Havanese.
You can and are allowed to breed without any testing !!!!

I do test my dogs for cataract and PRA every year.
I do test them for Patella Luxation.
I take soaped pictures for my personal evaluation.
And I have a very good vet that controls the heart functions for me.

Just trying to do the best.

Bye
Christine


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

From what I've heard, Hungary isn't much better with the testing and such. We got Sammy from a couple in Ontario who had him shipping from Hungary back in the fall. Sammy is not the standard at all and may encounter health issues in the future, though who really knows. Just because I received his papers "proving" he has such a sire and such and such a dam, doesn't mean it's all true. It doesn't matter to me, but looking at Sammy you know he is not your standard hav, no matter in what country ! lol

It's good you do the tests, Christine. For your and your buyers' peace of mind at least.


----------

